# Antartic Cruise: 6D vs 7D II and equipment recommendations



## antonioleandro (Nov 22, 2014)

Dear Friends,

I currently own a Canon EOS 6D and I am planning a cruise to Antartica in 2016. I have several questions about this trip, as it is a very expensive trip and kind a one in a lifetime event. I am looking for opinions and suggestions from people who have been there or on similar environments.

I am worried that the 6D might fail in Antarctica (as several 5D IIs have failed on Luminous Landscape´s Antarctica Cruise in 2009), so I am thinking about taking a 7D II, which is reported to be the most thoroughly sealed camera to Antarctica in addition to my 6D. 1Dx is completely out of my budget. I would like to know if any of you has experience with the 6D in harsh environments like this and if the camera failed or survived and if you agree with this solution to my concerns.

I would also like to know which equipment I shoud bring. I am planning to buy a rain cover for the cameras, either Kata E-702 PL Pro Light Rain Cover or Manfrotto E-702 PL Elements Cover. Would you recommend any of these rain covers (or another one)?

On the lenses department, I am planning to take Sigma 12-24mm, EF 17-40 f/4L, EF 24-105mm f/4L IS and EF 70-200 f/2.8L IS II and Canon 2x EF extender II. In addition to these lenses, I own EF 28mm f/1.8, EF 50mm f/1.8 II, EF 50mm f/1.4, EF 85mm f/1.8, EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro, EF-S 10-22mm, EF-S 18-55m, EF-S 18-55mm IS, EF 24-70 f/2.8L, EF 70-200 f/4L and Canon 1.4x EF extender II. Would you take any of the remaining lenses? Which lens and why?

On the backpack department, I currently own a Tamrac Evolution 9 backpack, which is my favorite camera backpack ever, but I think it may not be water resistant enough considering that there will be several Zodiac rides from the main ship to the continent. Some people have recommended me the Lowepro Dryzone 200. Would you agree with this recommendation? Would you recommed another backpack?

Thanks in advance.

Leandro


----------



## wtlloyd (Nov 22, 2014)

Well, you asked for it 

Take both cameras - you must have a backup. You will also find it convenient to not change lens in weather - on board ship I typically had a wide-ish zoom on a 40D and a 400DO on my 1D3 - I didn't have a FF camera at the time, and the 5D2 had only been out about 6 weeks and I wasn't able to get one although I tried...Also take a digicam, something you can use on board ship and during hikes for casual snaps. 
The 6D is probably no better or worse weather sealed than the 5DII is - those failed cameras on the Luminous Landscape trip weren't the only ones to fail, but were in the geat majority compared to all the rest. 
Here is Michael's trip report, be sure to scroll down to "Failures" if you haven't seen it - 
http://www.luminous-landscape.com/essays/antarctica-2009-worked.shtml

Definitely take the 1.4 extender. I used a tripod on most landings, most people say you won't need one...YMMV. When I go back, I will take a tripod again.

I used a Kata side opening backpack - the 400DO lens just fit into the top section by itself, and the other gear in the lower part. http://www.kata-bags.us/3n1-20-for-dslr-w-mid-range-zoom-lens-3-4-lenses-flash They don't make this particular bag anymore. Do NOT take a DryZone! They really are the devil to get in and out of, I used my DryZone 200 a few times and sold it long before this trip. I guess I'd get another if I was going to be in a canoe/kayak. Instead, get a sealbag if you are really worried about dropping your gear into the ocean during landings. There is some agility required at times. Most of us had a camera out while in zodiacs, and simply used a ship's towel over the top of it to ward off spray/rain while not actively shooting. 

Two things I would take - a small, maybe 2' x 2' oilcloth or waterproof tarp to lay on the ground and set my bag on during landings - you're going to be smelling penguin poop in your cabin after the first landing, but at least you can keep it off your bag/equipment/hands! Secondly, I'd bring something I could use as a clothesline in the cabin - forever trying to dry out gloves and socks in between landings and that would have really helped.
7900 photos, about 2600 with the 40D and the rest 1D3

40D - 60 w/ 16-35 f/2.8 II, 550 w/ 24-105 L IS, 1850 w/ 70-200 f/2.8 IS, 50 w/ 70-200 and 1.4 extender (I had the DO) and about 20 with the DO and DO + 1.4

1D3 - roughly 1500 w/ 24-105 L IS, around 500 each 70-200 and 70-200 + 1.4 extender, 1600 on the 400DO, and 500+ each using the DO with 1.4 and 2.0 extenders

My primary interest was wildlife, shot a lot in Buenos Ares with wider lens, weather was poor most of the trip so shooting wide and far wasn't always good.


----------



## Frodo (Nov 22, 2014)

I sailed from New Zealand via the subantarctic islands into the Ross Sea in February/March 2012.
I concur with what wtlloyd writes.
I took a 5D and a 7D and neither gave any problems. Definitely take a backup. A friend sailed south from Ushuaia and I strongly encouraged him to take a second body. He did. His first failed and he got a once in a lifetime photo of a giant petrel threatening a penguin parent defending a creche of chicks. I also took a G11 to take casual photos, but a weatherproof camera would havve been an asset to take photos on the deck in rough weather, and in the Zodiac, etc.
I took a 20-35 f/3.5, 24-105 f/4, 50 f2.5 macro, 70-200 f/4, and 400/5.6. I would take it all again, except the macro which I hardly used. But it is small. 400 was essential for birds in flight, but on land the 70-200 is fine for most wildlife as they are not frighted. I do have some nice photos of royal penguins that I would not have got without the 7D / 400 combination.
I took a tripod but only used it when taking photos in huts. Arrived at Macquarie Island in the dark at midnight to a wonderful aurora. Couldn't use the tripod of the moving deck so had to shoot handheld. I used a monopod with the 7D / 400 (and trashed it when I tripped over s sea lion when trying to get a photo of a right whale close into shore). 
All the gear fitted into a Lowepro Flipside 400 backpack, with the monopod of the outside. This is a great backpack as it allows you to rest the pack on the outer side and access the gear from the inside, meaning that if the pack gets wet or dirty from lying on the ground, it doesn't transfer to your back. THis is also more weather resistant as the zips are hidden.
I agree not to get a sealed backpack as they are difficult to get into.
I bought a rubberised drybag that my backpack fitted into for trips in the Zodiac. I think the Lowepro backpack would have been okay as I never got dumped by a wave, but I was not prepared to take the risk. Once ashore, I took the Lowepro out and left the drybag with the Zodiac.
Take at least one spare battery per camera and charge fully before you go out. Bateries work less efficiently in the cold. I also took a battery pack for the 7D so I could use AA batteries, but never used it and have since sold it.
The biggest risk for cameras is when a very cold camera comes into the warm, humid environment inside the ship. This will cause condensation on and potentially inside the camera. Put the camera in a plastic bag before go you inside and wait for it to warm up.
I took two hard drives and downloaded all photos each night, keeping one HD as a back up.
Take a laptop with your RAW processing programme. THis will enable you to check image quality, focus, dust, etc. YOu will probably have time to process images during long sea journeys - not something you want to do when you get back.
If you have a choice, get a berth low and central in the ship, near where the ship pivots in heavy weather. The more expensive berths tend to higher up and much more exposed to motion. "The more you pay, the more you sway!". Some of the rich dudes were sick the whole trip.

Have fun!


----------



## Frodo (Nov 22, 2014)

One more thing. Take a pair of knee length gumboots (do you call them Wellingtons?). Essential for getting in and out of the Zodiac. Also rain proof over pants (that go over the gumboots) as you will get wet in the Zodiac. Buy them a little oversized so that you can wear a pair of thick socks inside. Make sure they are comfortable enough to walk a couple of miles.


----------



## Alefoto (Nov 22, 2014)

Hello,
I have some experience photographing in such kind of harsh/cold environments and have been to the Arctic, Tibet, Ande, Rwenzori and so. My approach (mainly hiking and trekking) is different from yours, so what works for me could not work for you... also consider that I have never been to a cruise.

Regarding the 6d failing due to bad weather, I think the camera has the same chances of failing of other models, so the thing of bringing 2 bodies comes down to minimizing the chances of "shit happens"... There are more people using Canon, so there are more Canon bodies failing. I think most of the "new weather sealing" on new camera bodies if for marketing. The weakest point of weather sealing is when you change lens/battery/card and no camera is sealed for that... snow, rain, dust or mist will get inside if you are not careful.
Anyway, your trip is scheduled in 2016 (I guess beginning of the year, so about 12-14 months from now). Hopefully there will/could be a new 5D IV or 6D around and the prices of the current used 5D III will get lower. You might consider acquiring that body (selling your 6D) by then if you are concerned about the 6D quality. And it's better for videos also.

Considering the backpack, I have no idea on the Dryzone 200 or the kind of photography you will be doing on the cruise. Probably the main question is: will you be shooting FROM the zodiac or will you be using the Zodiac simply to get to firm land where you can spread your gear around? In the first case probably the Dryzone 200 is not a good idea, I also heard the same thing wttlloyd pointed out. If you are concerned about your gear getting wet, a dry bag for canoeing/kayaking would be a good investment, get a good one and take it along. Consider that if it's your unlucky day and you drop your gear in the ocean, a properly fit dry bag will probably still float if you don't have 50kg inside. I would assume this can be the most accident-proof solution for zodiacs.

Regarding lenses, I don't know your preferences, but with the arsenal you have why limit yourself with low aperture lenses? You already have 1.8 and 1.4 models, take them along! They can fit inside a pocket. The light can be dim or you want to isolate some nice subject. I don't know which body are you going to use for what, or which lens you will leave mounted on, but I would leave the combo 17-40+24-105 behind (especially the 24-105) and bring instead the 24-70 and the 100 macro - believe me, the (Ant)Arctic looks barren at first sight, but it has its share of fine details... You could also consider taking the 100-400 I or the new II model and selling the two 70-200 you have. Your longest lens is up to 200, you can go up to 400mm with an extender but you have to put it on and then put it away if you want to go back to lower FL. I don't know how long will the zodiac landigs last, but the LAST thing you want to do in your cruise is spending the time of the zodiac landings simply changing gear X to gear Y.

Anyway, you have plenty of time, probably the best thing you can do now is try to define which are the focal lenghts you enjoy the most. Take some trips in unconfortable conditions and see it for yourself and then maximize the gear you have towards your preferences.


----------



## dswtan (Nov 22, 2014)

While getting dated (2009), my friend's experiences should still be quite useful to you and others planning this trip:

http://images.thoughtsmedia.com/dht/files/neil-enns-antartica.pdf

http://forums.thoughtsmedia.com/f303/neil-enns-antarctic-trip-94640.html

Follow-ups and more at his blog: http://www.danecreek.com/blog/

One result: http://www.blurb.com/b/1166997-antarctica


----------



## TeT (Nov 22, 2014)

ND filters and small waterproof bags to hold gear individually in the backpack for the zodiac rides. One good packet of water coming onboard and your pack is sitting in 6".


----------



## dtaylor (Nov 22, 2014)

For heaven's sake, yes, take a 7D2.

The weather sealing is not mere marketing. LensRentals.com disassembled the 7D mark II and found it to be the most heavily sealed body they've cracked open. Guarantee you the 6D does not have that level of sealing. It matters. Enough that I would consider two 7D mark II's for a trip like that, or a 7D mark II and a 5D3. I would expect an unprotected 6D to fail in those conditions.

I've left my original 7D in the snow to shoot star trails, only to walk out later and find solid ice all over it...and it was still shooting. I've also drenched it in rain. The only time it had a problem was when a non weather sealed lens was attached, and fortunately drying it out took care of it. The 7D2 goes further and seals some points that I was surprised, reading the LensRentals article, were not sealed before.

As someone noted above, no weather sealing can protect you while changing lenses, cards, and batteries. DO NOT do this immediately after moving between warm/cold environments. Stuff your equipment in a bag...lens attached...and give it time to acclimate before detaching and opening things. I remember reading about the LL 5D2 fiasco and some of the details on forums put the 5D2 in a better light, i.e. bodies were failing because people were not allowing them to acclimate before exposing them to the air (lens off, battery out, etc). Still, I think the 5D2 had some weak points including the vertical grip.

Finally: remember that some weather sealed lenses must have a filter on the front to complete the sealing. The 17-40L is one, but there are others.


----------



## e17paul (Nov 22, 2014)

Amateur Photographer have also field tested the weather sealing in British downpours in the last few weeks. It sailed through. 
http://www.amateurphotographer.co.uk/reviews/dslrs/canon-eos-7d-mark-ii-review


----------



## kurtj29 (Nov 23, 2014)

Have you considered a used 1DMk4? Bigger and heavier but certainly battle tested around the world. I would feel much better with a 1D build than the pro-summer build of the 5, 6, 7 D series. A 1DMk4 takes incredible pictures, I sold my 5DMk3 and picked up a 1DMk4 - IQ is as good if not better and the FPS is wonderful - a sports camera that the 5DMk3 in comparison is not even in the same ballpark. Built like a tank. A used 1DMk4 can be found for a few hundred more than a 7DMk2. My 2 cents.


----------



## wtlloyd (Nov 23, 2014)

Thank you!
If you click on the pic you get it full screen, and the exif info is available - I didn't know that before, as I don't post pics...

Bill




GraFax said:


> wtlloyd said:
> 
> 
> > Well, you asked for it
> ...


----------



## sanj (Nov 23, 2014)

I do not see why the 6D would fail. It is not like you intend to splash water on it.
I think it would be a certain mistake to take a crop camera. You may (will) witness beautiful scenery in low light and tripod will be almost useless in the cruise. Please take the 6D and a good quality pocket camera. IMHO. 
Show us your photos. 
I think the 16-35 f4 IS would be a super lens when the light is both low and good. And yes 100-400 is a much better choice than the 70-200.
If I were you: 6D (or 5d3) with the above two lenses would complete my kit. Cant see the need for any more lenses or gear. You are in a ship, I would not worry too much about battery or changing lenses - there will be plenty power sources and cover to change lenses.


----------



## antonioleandro (Nov 23, 2014)

@ Everybody

Thank you for all the information. 

@ wtlloyd

Thank you for all the info.

I have read Michael´s trip report hence my preoccupation with the 5D. I think that the grip had a major part on those camera´s failures and I will not take any grip to Antarctica. I don´t know if the 40D had any sealing, but if it has survived, the 6D might survive too.

A seal bag or dry pack is a great idea. It would protect my equipment and let me use my favorite backpack.

Your pictures are amazing. Congrats!

Which cruise operator did you go with?

@ Frodo

I will take 2 or 3 batteries for each camera. I have read several recommendations like yours about this. 

Thank you for the location tips. 

We call gumboots galochas in Brazil.

@ Alefoto

I was planning to minimize lens and cards changes in this trip. I am thinking about keeping the 70-200 f/2.8L IS II in the 7D II. I am thinking about using the 6D for the wide angle shots with the 17-40mm f/4L or the Sigma 12-24mm and even the 24-105mm f/4L IS or the 24-70mm f/2.8L.

The 50mm f/1.4 and the 28mm f/1.8 might be useful in low light. Although I think the 85mm f/1.8 is excellent, I tend to use it on very few occasions.

Selling the two 70-200mm lenses is not an option because my wife uses the f/4L while I use the f/2.8L IS II. But I could use the 2.8 with the 2x teleconverter on the 7D II (I might even buy the 2x teleconverter III if IQ is much better than the older version).

@ Dswtan

Your friend´s experiences will be very useful for my planning.

@ Dtaylor

I keep a B+W filter on all my lenses for protection so the lenses that need a filter for water resistance are well prepared.

@ Kurtj29

Used 1D series bodies are rare to find in Brazil and usually very expensive and/or beaten, so I would prefer a camera that I could buy new.


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Nov 23, 2014)

Interesting for $250 the local shop will rent a 7d2 for 3 weeks. The 6d about$20 less, 5d3 for $100 more. The 1dx about 500 more.

For the extra $100 the 5d3 seems like a worthy contender. However, I am one to really plant for the worst and go to the 1dx. The incremental expense vs. the cost of the entire trip and the time interval, seems to point me in that direction. BUT that is only my opinion


----------



## wtlloyd (Nov 23, 2014)

antonioleandro said:


> @ wtlloyd
> 
> Thank you for all the info.
> 
> ...


----------



## sanj (Nov 23, 2014)

5d, 6D are both sturdy cameras. No need to panic. I mean you are on a cruise, not on a foot expedition. 
Carrying too much gear will take away from the experience and renting a 1Dx will just add expense.


----------



## Alefoto (Nov 23, 2014)

Some more suggestions...

As others have pointed out, take care of the cold and moisture problems when going back and forth between cold/warm environments. No camera sealing can protect you from that, only good discipline can. The same can be said for changing lenses/gear while out on the field. People were taking pictures in the (Ant)Arctic 40 years ago when cameras were not weather proof as today. The weather is still the same as 40 years ago. I know it can be tempting to check soon your pictures once back on warmth of the ship but that's exactly what you don't have to do in the first hour. Let your gear warm up gradually first.

Batteries. Take 2-3 spare for each camera (better if you have full compatibility among all yours and your wife's cameras) and charge them each day in your cabin. Keep them in a warm place (inner pockets...). Also, use original batteries only, they are a lot more robust than all the third parties batteries you can find around. It does not make any sens going on a ~10000€ cruise with ~7000€ gear and then save 20€ on third party batteries. The same can be said for memory cards. Take along Sandisk or Lexar, they perform well in the cold.

One important point... you will be wearing gloves out there. Do practize to hande all your gear (including changing lens/battery/card) with gloves on before you go, especially if you are not used to that. Do not try it there for the first time. If you wear gloves you loose sensibility, if you have no gloves you will loose sensibility pretty soon... I have 3 ways to deal with this. I wear 2 gloves together, one bigger to keep my hands warm and an inner one for handling gear. I simply keep my gloves and simply deal with them or reduce the amount of gear handling I have to take. Or I entirely remove my gloves and handle what I have to do with my bare hands and use then a release cable to take the shoot (tripod based). You will be probably be in the humid -10 - 0C range for 2-3 hours at a time so you will not get any frostbite, but you will feel the cold if you don't have gloves (well, it's part of the fun, right?)
Personally I don't find the 6D such a great camera to handle with gloves on (especially the deph of field button, I think it is a design failure). There is a much better handling on 5d bodies (videos aside, hence my suggestion to sell you 6D and take a used 5D III when there will be a 5D IV around, likely in a year from now). Same for putting on and off the teleconverters from your 70-200 lenses. Maybe, instead of having two 70-200 and two teleconverters, it's better to have a 100-400 and a TC+70-200.

Also, before you go, I suggest you take a look at this book "Poles apart" from Galen Rowell. It's an old book but I find it a simple but at the same time inspiring book. At the end you have also short notes on the technical stuff (lens, aperture, etc.) for each picture. It can be found online.


----------



## antonioleandro (Nov 23, 2014)

Busted Knuckles said:


> Interesting for $250 the local shop will rent a 7d2 for 3 weeks. The 6d about$20 less, 5d3 for $100 more. The 1dx about 500 more.
> 
> For the extra $100 the 5d3 seems like a worthy contender. However, I am one to really plant for the worst and go to the 1dx. The incremental expense vs. the cost of the entire trip and the time interval, seems to point me in that direction. BUT that is only my opinion



Renting would be a good option if I lived in the USA. But, as I live in Brazil, it is not so easy and cheap to rent a body for a trip. Here, renting a 5DIII for 3 weeks will set you back US$ 2,210.00 (the 5DIII costs US$ 7,330.00 at Canon official web store and US$ 3,840.00 at a reputable store if you pay cash), so, I have to work with the cameras I own or something I could buy on my next trip to USA.


----------



## antonioleandro (Nov 23, 2014)

Alefoto said:


> Some more suggestions...
> 
> As others have pointed out, take care of the cold and moisture problems when going back and forth between cold/warm environments. No camera sealing can protect you from that, only good discipline can. The same can be said for changing lenses/gear while out on the field. People were taking pictures in the (Ant)Arctic 40 years ago when cameras were not weather proof as today. The weather is still the same as 40 years ago. I know it can be tempting to check soon your pictures once back on warmth of the ship but that's exactly what you don't have to do in the first hour. Let your gear warm up gradually first.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arnoldvb (Nov 23, 2014)

Although I don't have any experience in such environment, this might be a good product to protect your gear:http://www.ewa-marine.com


----------



## Jane (Nov 23, 2014)

I have been to Antarctica twice. The second time we also visited South Georgia. I took similar equipment both times. While I agree with others about spare batteries, gloves and not changing lenses outside, I disagree with other points. I wouldn't take a tripod, useless on a ship, difficult to handle/not useable in a zodiac, extra carriage and unnecessary ashore. When you go on an Antarctic expedition you will transfer between ship and shore by Zodiac, you may also cruise around icebergs in a Zodiac. So, you will be walking on shore and you will take photos from the zodiac (icebergs, whales, seals, penguins). You will also take pictures from the ship of both scenery and wildlife. My solution (and I was super happy with it both times) is two cameras, two lenses. I take a full frame camera with a 24-70 or 24-105 and a crop body with 100-400 lens. (Yes, get the 7DII). I carry them in Lowe Pro top loader bags (which can accommodate spare batteries and cards), one for each combo. The two camera/lens combos in the small bags allowed flexibility, were easily manageable in the zodiacs and not bulky. Your warm weather clothes are already bulky so I don't find a back pack convenient. (You wouldn't wear a backpack in the zodiac anyway, so it has to go on your lap or floor). I carry Rugged or Op/Tech rain sleeves (pack of 2 for about $6) in each bag and, if I know I need weather protection, I use Aquatech rain covers or Storm Jackets. I never had any equipment failures, not even shooting in poor conditions or getting splashed in the Zodiac. You go out twice a day, weather permitting, for just 2-3 hours so charge batteries and download cards twice a day. You need the gear to cover the different shooting opportunities (penguins can come close to you or be far away on an iceberg) that is ready to use and easy to carry. Have your gear ready and warm weather clothes ready all the time on ship because you could suddenly get a call from the bridge that something special has been sighted (e.g. a pod of whales). Someone mentioned wellington boots and rain pants. I don't find these warm enough. Look for Arctic Muck Boots (available on Amazon) and snow pants. Don't forget long underwear. The expedition folks will give you a packing list. Hope this helps.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi Leandro. 
This is very sound advice given to me by my father, his experience was heading for Sword beach on a liberty ship, leaning over the side heaving when I quote "a large black fellow told me to go down below, head for the middle, near the kitchen, if there is fresh bread eat some". He followed this advice and felt much better for the rest of the trip. 
"The more you pay, the more you sway!" Very funny and so true. ;D ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



Frodo said:


> If you have a choice, get a berth low and central in the ship, near where the ship pivots in heavy weather. The more expensive berths tend to higher up and much more exposed to motion. "The more you pay, the more you sway!". Some of the rich dudes were sick the whole trip.
> 
> Have fun!


----------



## Jane (Nov 24, 2014)

If you are on an Antarctic Expedition it will be quite a small vessel not one of these huge cruise ships. Most trips to Antarctica are expedition style and are nothing like traditional cruising. However, some of the big cruise lines do advertise Antarctica trips but they are not what I described earlier and you won't go ashore.


----------



## Alefoto (Nov 24, 2014)

antonioleandro said:


> Alefoto said:
> 
> 
> > Some more suggestions...
> ...


----------

